# Pulled coaxial cable from exterior stucco wall - how to plug hole?



## DIYOC (Jan 13, 2013)

Question for folks here:

I just pulled out some old coaxial cable wire from the side wall of my house and now there is a small hole in the exterior stucco wall. How do you recommend I go about closing this up?

Some sort of patch & stucco?
Caulk? Certain type?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Small hole?

Caulking is suitable.

http://www.sashco.com/hi/mor-flexx.html


----------



## DIYOC (Jan 13, 2013)

Great thanks!


----------

